# Air freshener?



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Is it dangerous to spray febreze in a room with mice in it? Or light scented candles? Or spray perfume? Can it damage their lungs in any way?

Will it help to have the window open when it's done?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Mice are very sensitive, so yes. It could irritate their systems and some of those products have nasty chemicals in them that can kill pet birds. I would not risk it.


----------

